# Fehler beim Export meines Lernbeispiel von Ralf Ebert



## piro (23. Sep 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich lerne gerade Eclipse mit RCP. Ich habe mir das eBook von Ralf Ebert gekauft und versucht, dass Addressbook Beispiel nachzuprogrammieren.

Ich habe für meine Anwendung eine Produktdatei angelegt. Nun beim Export kommt folgenden Fehler


> Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found.
> Software being installed: Adressbuch 0.0.0 (AddressBookID 0.0.0)
> Missing requirement for filter properties ~= $0: Adressbuch 0.0.0 (AddressBookID 0.0.0) requires 'AddressBookID_root.win32.win32.x86_64 [1.0.0]' but it could not be found



Ich glaube der letzte Satz ist entscheidend. Leider weiß ich aber nicht wo ich ansetzen bzw. wo ich nachschauen oder was ich hinzufügen muss. Unter Dependencies habe ich schon alle erforderlichen PlugIns mit Äbhängigkeiten hinzugefügt.

Ich hoffe und glaube, dass einer von Euch die Lösung weiß.

Gruß, Sven


----------



## piro (24. Sep 2011)

Weiß denn keiner einer Lösung. 

Ich arbeitet mit Windows 7 Pro 64bit und Eclipse 3.7.


----------



## maki (24. Sep 2011)

Scheint ein Problem mit "win32.win32.x86_64" zu sein, Google spuckt ein bisschen etwas  dazu aus.

Welches Java Version (32/64) und welche Eclipse Version (32/64) nutzt du?

Kenne jetzt keine Lösung für dieses Problem, aber ein 32 Bit Java und ein 32 Bit Eclipse sollten imho für den Anfang ausreichen.


----------



## piro (24. Sep 2011)

Danke. Werde mir mal die 32bit Version laden und es dann nochmal versuchen.


----------

